# Brittany Ferries - December crossings?



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,
Been looking on the BF website to ascertain costs for crossing Portsmouth/Bilbao then driving to Albi as opposed to Dover/Dunkerque then travelling down to Albi.

Costs overall seem comparable when fuel/tolls/fatigue etc is taken into account, and we are very tempted to give it a try...

HOWEVER

The website booking engine only shows sailings up to the end of November........... We want to travel mid December (back early January).

Anyone here have experience of BF / this route / or can tell us if they actually sail in December?????

Look forward to hearing from the experts!!!

Carl & Flo


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

don't they go from Plymouth then instead of Pompey?


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

This last winter BF ran Portsmouth/Plymouth - Santander without a break and only started the Portsmouth/Bilbao route in March however this was because it was a new route for them. Until new timetable comes out I'm afraid we don't know when or if there will be a break in schedule.

Jan


----------



## hymer624 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,
The Brittany Ferries last sailing from Plymouth to Santander goes on Sunday 30th October. After that they sail from Portsmouth and as far as I know go on in Dec. & Jan.

We sailed on the Pont Aven last year, and can recomend it. The sailing from Portsmouth takes a bit longer, and some sailings stop to pick up in Roscoff.

Prices on board were reasonable, and make the journey to Alicante area easy. Only about 500 miles and an easy 2 days.

Hope this is of help.

Regards Dave.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

The new winter timetable will be published mid July so they say.
Keep an eye on the website.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I rang BF with the same question and the winter timetable is imminant


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

All that Salt water gets a bit lumpy in December. We once spent a fortnight on one wave in the Bay, one week going up, one going down, not that I'm trying to put you off! :roll:


----------



## stand (Jun 12, 2007)

All timetables up and running now. Strange thing tho as it was cheaper to book two singles than to book a return?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rangitira said:


> All that Salt water gets a bit lumpy in December. We once spent a fortnight on one wave in the Bay, one week going up, one going down, not that I'm trying to put you off! :roll:


Not always! On January 4th this year we had absolute flat calm and sunshine all the way from leaving Portsmouth to arriving in Santander.

Much more relaxing than plugging down through France in the snow and sleet with no water on aires.

G


----------

